# V72.62 code



## SKuschel (Apr 1, 2010)

could someone explain how this code works.  medicare is denying labs when we append this code.  also should a screening code be used for tests with this code?  thanks.


----------



## vj_tiwari (Apr 1, 2010)

hey, do you check the note below V72.6# in tabular list?

V72.6 is not to be used if any sign or symptoms, or reason for a test is documented.

So, I think please check your report, if any sign ,symptoms are present then code for them if not then use it with V70.0 as Pdx.

Hope this helps.


----------

